# Cabinet door is crooked



## cookelaura (Mar 22, 2021)

My sister made a laundry area and designed her own cabinets with doors. But one is sitting crooked (tilts upward). The hinges are not adjustable enough. She can't lower the door because it will interfere with the frame. The doors swing open and slide back on the side of the washer/dryer. Can anyone offer any advice? She is thinking about flipping the door over and trying again but not sure that it will solve her problem.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Hard to tell from photos but it looks like bottom of the wall is pushing side of cabinet in which would raise that side of the door. Wall construction is often out of plumb so cabinets need clearance to fit them, doors need a square box to fit properly.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

delete


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks to me like both bottom doors and one on the top left are crooked. I would have the contractor come back and repair.

George


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

First thing to do is find out if the crookedness is caused by the mounting from the hinge to the door or from the hinge to the slide. Maybe the door holes are already properly drilled and flipping it over won't help.


----------



## cookelaura (Mar 22, 2021)

GeorgeC said:


> It looks to me like both bottom doors and one on the top left are crooked. I would have the contractor come back and repair.
> 
> George


lol - my sister is the contractor. she just wants it to look better than terrible.


----------



## Zeus_cat (May 1, 2020)

Honestly, it doesn't look like anything is square. It looks like the wall curves in at the bottom on the right side, The top of the door on the right comes up as you move from the wall to the other door. But the gap between the doors looks good. 

I think you have two options. One, cut the top of the door on the right so it aligns with the top of the door on the left. It won't look quite right, but should be an improvement. The second option is to make a new door for the right side that is intentionally cock-eyed so it is square to the wall, the top and the other door. What I mean is that corners would not be 90 degrees, but some would be closer to say 88 degrees and some would be 92 degrees. A challenge, but doable.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Your sister is no dummy if she installed the pocket door hardware like she did. There is only so much adjusting you can do with that type of hardware and it still work. The tolerances are really close for it to work without the door rubbing the inside of the track hardware. You may have to shim the track on the top of the right door and on the bottom of the left door. Still the margins are going to be off because something is not square or plumb. Kinda hard to tell what to actually do without being there.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Whatever you do just remember, two wrongs don't make a right, sometimes we have to undo some things to get back on track, it may take a few hours but you will have to look at fudges for years every time you do laundry.


----------

